# Couple Random Questions. Chevy 1500HD and 8.1L Questions



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I have been having these two questions in my head all day:

1- What is the point of a Chevy 1500HD? It has a 3/4ton axle, motor, etc... What am I missing here? Is it just a different payload and towing capacity? Is it basically a 2500 non-HD?

2- I've fallen in love with a 200 Chevy 2500HD crew cab with a 8.1L. Has 111K miles on it. Its totally loaded and looks great. Pretty much exactly what I am looking for. What are you guys with the 8.1L getting as far as mileage? There is something about an 8.1L that just makes it seem really worth it. How much worse would it be than a Ram 2500 Hemi? I don't really care, its a truck, but I'm just curious. The dealer is asking about $14000 for it. What would be a good offer. As soon as my truck sells I'd like to probably go make an offer on it if it as good as it looks.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

drink fuel

use little oil but normal for 8.1 bbc

no longer made for use in 3/4 and 1ton trucks after 2003 if i recall .

but will plow/push/tow/drag like a tank.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm looking to tow a 24'-28' bumper pull race trailer with it. I rode in one once. It was an 8.1L with a somesort of off the self tuner. All I remember is the kid would punch it and it would just goes sideways. It was a crew cab with 33s on it. Purely american power. Sounded great with dual exhaust too. Its technically a 502, correct?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

if i recall the crate motor over the counter is the 502. 

in the truck its a 496 .

schwan's food company has been runnin them in there med size delivery trucks for years in fleet service. but thay run propane . those trucks get up and go fine.


----------



## watatrp (Jan 10, 2001)

Don't the 8.1's have the Allison too? That's a plus.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

ya thats right should be allison tranny Thumbs Up


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I forgot all about the Allison! Thats a huge plus.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

On the 1500hd...

It is pretty much a 2500 non HD. 8600 GVW, 9.5" 14-bolt semi floater rear axle, no 2 inch body lift, 1/2 ton grill and hood. I think there may have been some minor frame differences as well, not sure though.


----------



## watatrp (Jan 10, 2001)

DeereFarmer;1244142 said:


> I forgot all about the Allison! Thats a huge plus.


I've got a friend that owns a transmission shop. Over the years, I've had tranny's replaced in Dodges and Chevys. I asked him one day what the best tranmsission was. He told me he had never worked on an Allison because they were too reliable. I had a Duramax/Ally combo for several years and can attest to it's reliability. I agree with the mpg comparisons. The 6.0 is a workhorse. The 8.1 is probably equal to it but with the Allison, it's far better for with about the same mpg's.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Newdude;1244201 said:


> On the 1500hd...
> 
> It is pretty much a 2500 non HD. 8600 GVW, 9.5" 14-bolt semi floater rear axle, no 2 inch body lift, 1/2 ton grill and hood. I think there may have been some minor frame differences as well, not sure though.


Thats what I was thinking. I've been seeing a lot of them driving around lately. I was just curious.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

So is $14K a good price for this if its in great shape? Its been for sale since before Christmas (as you can see in the pics, no snow in Maine when they took the pics). I've been keeping an eye on it since mid December and it is still there.


----------



## JimRoss (Sep 23, 2003)

go to kbb.com and check on the trade-in and retail price suggestions there


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

They stopped with the 8.1s in 06 or 07.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

William B.;1244315 said:


> They stopped with the 8.1s in 06 or 07.


It was 06'. The Allison is great except reverse is way low.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

$14k is up there but those 8.1's are very desireable so that may be why the price is that high. A friend of mine had one and if you baby the truck you can see as much as 13mpg but 10-12 is the norm. But when compared to the 6.0 you get the same mileage if not a little better and a lot more power, and you just cannot beat the Allison tranny.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

DeereFarmer;1243988 said:


> 2- I've fallen in love with a 200 Chevy 2500HD crew cab with a 8.1L. Has 111K miles on it. Its totally loaded and looks great. Pretty much exactly what I am looking for. What are you guys with the 8.1L getting as far as mileage? There is something about an 8.1L that just makes it seem really worth it. How much worse would it be than a Ram 2500 Hemi? I don't really care, its a truck, but I'm just curious.


It wouldn't surprise me if the 8.1 is right about the same as the Hemi is on fuel. Look in dieselplace and a few other forums. There's sections on there for 8.1 owners and they have all the tricks and tips for them to make them runners and slow down the oil consumption. A good tuner (not superchips,etc) who can tune it with a computer and I'm assuming Efi Live will change the feel of the truck totally.

If you've pulled your race trailer with the Hemi, the 8.1s going to pull up along side of it with the same load, laugh at it, and then continue on it's way without you ever noticing that it's working.

And GM says its a 496ci. There's kits to make it an 8.2L and in the 502ci+ area. Throw a turbo on the stroker kit and see how she runs.


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

$14,000 seems a bit high for me. I got my 2005 regular cab work truck with the 8.1L and 133,000 miles for $7,800, and that was 16 months ago. I'd offer $12,500 including tax/title if you really want it.

I've kept a mileage log since day one, and the best mileage I got was on a 300 mile trip along 55mph two-lane roads. That was 10.8 mpg on one tank. I average 8 to 9 mpg when running around town, and about 7 to 8 mpg when plowing and during the winter months. The truck can move - I love driving mine, but don't be fooled into thinking you'll get 10+ mpg for daily-driving, or highway towing.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for the opinions!


----------

